# رد رئيسة حزب النساء ج1... ولسه الباقية تأتى



## Coptic MarMar (10 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم ربنا يسوع 

أنا قلت لسيزار ان زعلى وحش... أتحملوا بقى النتيجة وده الجزء الاول

تعالوا يابنات يا حبايبى وأتعلمــــــوا....
ده الجزء الاول من الحزب النسائى وهعلمكم فيه ايه بقى.؟!!!

أفضل 20 طريقة لتدمير الرجل...:a63::a63:

1- عارضيه في كل ما يريد .. إذا كان يتكلم في الشرق فتكلمي أنتِ عن الغرب .

2- حاولي أن لا تفهمي مقصوده وخذي كلامه دائماً على محمل الإهانة الشخصية لكِ .

3- إياكِ أن تليني له في القول .. أو أن يسمع منك أي كلمة جميلة تريح قلبه .

4- كوني معه خاصة جافة قاسية خشنة ... ومع غيره من الناس عذبة رقيقة حنونة .

5- إياكِ وإياكِ ان تمدحيه ... إن سألكي هل يبدو وسيماً اسخري منه وانعتيه بما ليس فيه من صفات سيئة وامدحي له عدداً كبيراً من نجوم السينما والفن و اختمي كلامك بتنهيدة تتحسري فيها على حظك السيء بزواجك منه.

6- عندما يعود من العمل .. احرصي أن تكون رائحتك ( طبيخ ) ومنظرك مقزز وملابسك غير متناسقة .. وياحبذا تكشيرة تضاف على جبهتك المغبرة لأنه تأخر دقيقة عن موعد العودة .

7- عندما يعود من العمل أيضاً .. أبدأي بسرد كل المشاكل التي مرت عليكِ وسمعتها عند الجيران والأهل والأصدقاء .

8- انتقديه دائماً كطفل صغير عابث غير مسؤول لا يتكل عليه في شيء ( هذه النصحية كافية لتدمير جيل كامل من الرجال فعليكي بها).

9- عندما تتحدثين إليه احرصي على أن يكون صوتك عالياً وذو نغمة عدائية ساخرة .

10- إياك أن تعطيه الشعور بأنكِ تثقين به أو تعتمدين عليه ليحس برجولته وأنه شخص ذو قيمة إنما قومي بعمل كل شيء بنفسك حتى مشتريات المنزل حاولي أن تشتريها بدون الحاجة إليه ... اجعليه يحس بأنه مهمل لا دور له أبدا ًفي الحياة.

11- لا تؤيدي أي فكرة هو يقترحها حتى لو كنتِ مقتنعة تماماً بصحتها بل اقترحي عليه أفكارك الخاصة وياحبذا لو كانت تعارض افكاره تماماً وحاولي بشتى الوسائل أن تجبريه على تنفيذها .

12- ذكرييييييه دائماً بنقاط فشله في الحياة .. وإن عدد لكِ نجاحاته فعللي أسبابها للظروف أو اشخاص ساعدوه لتحقيقها .. أو حقري من شأنها واجعليها لا شيء أمام فشله وإن كان لا يذكر .

13- لا تشجعيه أبداً على النجاح أو التطور حتى لا يكون أفضل منكِ أو تدخل الثقة والفخر في نفسه .

14- ذكريه دائماً بأنه لولا وجودك في حياته لكان نكرة ولم تكن لتقبل به سيئة حظ غيرك.

15- احرصي دوماً على تنظيف جيوبه من المال .. واحرصي أيضاً على توريطه في المشاكل بأي طريقة .

16- أفضحي كل أسراره الخاصة لصديقاتك والجيران حتى أدق تفاصيل حياته .

17- عندما تذهبي لأهله افضحيه واذكري مالا يحب أن يعرف أهله .. عللي بأنه هو السبب لعدم مواصلتهم .

18- إذا كان عندكم أطفال في المنزل دائماً عندما تعاقبيهم شبهي كل صفاتهم السيئة لوالدهم وأهله .

19- لا تعطيه المجال بأن يهدأ أو يختلي بنفسه بل اجعلي الأولاد يلعبون حول رأسه حتى وان أراد أن ينام لا تتركيه ينعم بلحظة راحة في منزله السعيد .

20- إذا خرج لتلبية دعوة صديق أو مشوار لا تجعلي هاتفه المحمول يهدأ من الرنين واسأليه مع من يجلس وماذا يفعلون وماهذا الصوت النسائي وإلى متى سيسهر واختلقي الأعذار الواهية لكي لا يتأخر خارج المنزل ليس لأنكِ تشتاقي لوجوده بل لأنكِ تشكي في سلوكه .

ولسه الباقية تأتى يا سيــــزار ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## سيزار (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: رد رئيسة حزب النساء ج1... ولسه الباقية تأتى*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وتقوله ليه بقى الرجاله بتبص لبره .. ما من عميلكم ... هتقابلنى بريحه الطبيخ ههههههههههههههههه..
سلميلى على البصل والتوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووم 
مشكوره فضحتوا نفسكم بنفسكوم 
سيزار زعيم الحزب الرجالى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: رد رئيسة حزب النساء ج1... ولسه الباقية تأتى*



سيزار قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وتقوله ليه بقى الرجاله بتبص لبره .. ما من عميلكم ... هتقابلنى بريحه الطبيخ ههههههههههههههههه..
> سلميلى على البصل والتوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووم
> مشكوره فضحتوا نفسكم بنفسكوم
> سيزار زعيم الحزب الرجالى



اعتراف من السيد سيزار...
بأنهم بيبصوا لبره وهنا الستات بتطبق مثل شهير أوى يا سيزار وهو
اللى أخدته القرعة....... ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وبعدين ماهى بتبقى ريحة بصل وتوم علشان تجهز لحضرتك الاكل ولا هى بتلعب 
يا سبحان الله كمان مش عاجبكم 
فينـــــــــكوا يا بنات علشان تشوفوا... كمان مش عاجبهم اننا بنطبخ 
ولعها أكتر يا سيزار هههههههههههههههههههههههه
تحياتى ليك يا زعيم ​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: رد رئيسة حزب النساء ج1... ولسه الباقية تأتى*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
طب و اية لزمة انهم يعيشوا مع بعض من الاول يعنى!!!!
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## سيزار (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: رد رئيسة حزب النساء ج1... ولسه الباقية تأتى*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> طب و اية لزمة انهم يعيشوا مع بعض من الاول يعنى!!!!
> هههههههههههههههه​



------------------------------------------------------------------------:t16:
:t16: :t16: :t16: :t16: :t16: :t16: :t16:

طلقه كلامك يا روووووووووووووووكى طلقه جامده صاروخ يابنى ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: رد رئيسة حزب النساء ج1... ولسه الباقية تأتى*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> طب و اية لزمة انهم يعيشوا مع بعض من الاول يعنى!!!!
> هههههههههههههههه​



ياروكى فى مثل بيقوووووول
ضل راجل ولا ضل........
كمل انت بقى ​


----------



## gift (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: رد رئيسة حزب النساء ج1... ولسه الباقية تأتى*

يااااااااااااااااااااااااه كل ده


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: رد رئيسة حزب النساء ج1... ولسه الباقية تأتى*



gift قال:


> يااااااااااااااااااااااااه كل ده



أيوة طبعاااااا ووووولسه هههههههههه
بس يارب هما يصمدوا للنهاية 
هههههههه
شكرا لمرورك يا جميل ​


----------



## بنت الفادى (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: رد رئيسة حزب النساء ج1... ولسه الباقية تأتى*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عسل يا مرمر حتت سكر
اديهم كمان مترحمهمش
ايوة كدة ورينا الهمه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: رد رئيسة حزب النساء ج1... ولسه الباقية تأتى*

*ملعوبة منك يا سيادة الريس سيزار ومن نائبك المحترم روووكى 
بس انا لى سؤال هو انتى يا مرمر جيبتى ايه جديد فى النصايح ده طبعكم يا ماما وعمره مش هيتعدل غير على ايدينا انشاء الله 
وبعدين مش لاقى معاكى حد غير gift وبنت الفادى ومشاركتهم مش فى صفك قوى
يالا ربنا يبعت لك اللى يساعدك ويقويكى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اتردت لك يا قمر​*:yahoo:  :yahoo:  :yahoo:​


----------



## Ramzi (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: رد رئيسة حزب النساء ج1... ولسه الباقية تأتى*

*وابتدأت المعركة .....*


----------



## سيزار (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: رد رئيسة حزب النساء ج1... ولسه الباقية تأتى*

تخيلو مرمر بعد الجواز
------------------------------
جات يا عنى فى يوم وقالت --------- انا توبت يا رب اليك 
ومش هزعل جوزى تانى ------------- يارب سا معنى وابوس رجليك 
عيطت كتير وعينها من العياط ------------- ما شفتش الطريق 
جالها القدر المستعجل وهى ماشيه فى الطريق -------- بتحسب وتبص فكره القطر تلى فريك 
ام خبطها خبطه جامد شويه ----------- ومن وقعتها يا عينى قالت وك ويييك
ياعنى يا مرمر يابنتى ليه تتحدى جوزك الامير ---------- قالت بصوت خافت انا كنت عمله نفسى رئيسه المماليك 
امت اخدت على على ضعفى الى كنت فكراه شديد ------------ وقلبى طب يوم ما زعلته وشيلتله الاباليك 
وقولتله هديهم لماما عندها فى البيت --------------- عشان تحطهم جنب الشبابيك 
ومن ساعتها مشوفتش خير بعد ما زعلته ------------- وكان يوم اسود عليا لما قلى ما بحبش شريك 
اصله كان بيتخنق منى لما اجيبله سيره ماما وبابا --------- وقوله دول عايزين منك طلب كدا ربنا يخليك 
وبصراح انا كنت ظلمها قوى وياريت يسامحنى---------- ويرجعنى البيت اصلك فى اليوم دا هيبقى يوم عيد 
-------------------------------------
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه وسلميلى على الست امينه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: رد رئيسة حزب النساء ج1... ولسه الباقية تأتى*

*يا قصايدك يا باشا وريهم اخرتهم هتبقى ازاى علشان مايتصدموش
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## husam (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: رد رئيسة حزب النساء ج1... ولسه الباقية تأتى*

اذا البنات سمعو كلامك انا بأكدلك انو نسبة العانسات والمطلقات في البلد رح تزيد والفضل بعووود طبعا لنصائحك الجميلة


----------



## mero_engel (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: رد رئيسة حزب النساء ج1... ولسه الباقية تأتى*

*فعلا الرجاله عمله زي العرسه تاكل وتنسي*
*يعني انتوا عايزين ايه مش كفايه اننا قاعدين في البيت نطبخ ونشتغل لسيادتكم كمان بتتشرطوا علينا ومش عجبكم ريحتنا*
*خلاص بلاش نعمل اكل ورونا هتعيشوا ازاي*
*صحيح رجاله اخر زمن*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: رد رئيسة حزب النساء ج1... ولسه الباقية تأتى*



بنت الفادى قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> عسل يا مرمر حتت سكر
> اديهم كمان مترحمهمش
> ايوة كدة ورينا الهمه​



ميرسى يابنت الفادى لكلامك 
ايوة طبعا متقلقيش ارحم مين بس هههههههههههه
أطمنى خالص...​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: رد رئيسة حزب النساء ج1... ولسه الباقية تأتى*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *ملعوبة منك يا سيادة الريس سيزار ومن نائبك المحترم روووكى
> بس انا لى سؤال هو انتى يا مرمر جيبتى ايه جديد فى النصايح ده طبعكم يا ماما وعمره مش هيتعدل غير على ايدينا انشاء الله
> وبعدين مش لاقى معاكى حد غير gift وبنت الفادى ومشاركتهم مش فى صفك قوى
> يالا ربنا يبعت لك اللى يساعدك ويقويكى
> ...



بقى ده طبعا.... بجد انتم... ولا بلاش خالينى ساكته هههههههههه
يا عزيزى يا يوحنا...
انا مش محتاجة اساسا اكون حزب ولا حد يبقى معايا 
الحمدلله واثقة فى نفسى جدا جدا مش زى ناس :ura1:
ومش مستنية حد يساعدنى بس اللى هيدخل هيفرج عليكم انتوا بس ههههههههه
بس انتوا استحملوا الاول...​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: رد رئيسة حزب النساء ج1... ولسه الباقية تأتى*



سيزار قال:


> تخيلو مرمر بعد الجواز
> ------------------------------
> جات يا عنى فى يوم وقالت --------- انا توبت يا رب اليك
> ومش هزعل جوزى تانى ------------- يارب سا معنى وابوس رجليك
> ...



نهايتك معايا يا سيزار مش على خير انشاء الله هههههههههههههههههه
بقى القصيدة دى بتتكلم عنى انا يعنى...
بس بردوا ولا هيهمنى اللى على راسه...... 
وأنا الحمدلله مفيش على راسى اى حاجة :a63::a63::a63:
وبعدين انت علشان بتكتب شعر يعنى ولا ايه:act23:
ماشى ماشى مش هرد عليك بغير بمواضيعى :nunu0000:
ولســـه.... ​


----------



## سيزار (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: رد رئيسة حزب النساء ج1... ولسه الباقية تأتى*

احلا حاجه فى  ميرو  انها تستنزف الى اخر نقطه فى حيتها فداء الوطنيه ليكم .. وهى غلبانه ياعينى ..
وانتى يا مرمر اخرتك كلام والحزب بتاعك فاشل لايقوم على اسس ومعاير تحكمه .. بل تحكمه الهرجله وعدم النظام .. عارفه انتى محتاجه ايه محتاجه راجل ينظملكم الحزب هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::dance::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: رد رئيسة حزب النساء ج1... ولسه الباقية تأتى*



سيزار قال:


> احلا حاجه فى  ميرو  انها تستنزف الى اخر نقطه فى حيتها فداء الوطنيه ليكم .. وهى غلبانه ياعينى ..
> وانتى يا مرمر اخرتك كلام والحزب بتاعك فاشل لايقوم على اسس ومعاير تحكمه .. بل تحكمه الهرجله وعدم النظام .. عارفه انتى محتاجه ايه محتاجه راجل ينظملكم الحزب هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::dance::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:



أخرتى كلام... طيب مش احسن من ناس :thnk0001:
رجال يحكم الحزب...:act23:
يابنى انت شكلك اساسا مش متخيل الحياة من غير ست عاملة ازاى 
ده احنا اللى بنعلمكم النظام وغيره...
معلش يا سيزار انا عذراااااااك :smile01​


----------



## سيزار (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: رد رئيسة حزب النساء ج1... ولسه الباقية تأتى*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه تتعلق الخايبه ب الحبال الدايبه


----------



## سيزار (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: رد رئيسة حزب النساء ج1... ولسه الباقية تأتى*

عشان تقوليلى الى خدته القرعه ... ممكن سؤال مين ....... جيبتى منين كلمه قرعه دى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: رد رئيسة حزب النساء ج1... ولسه الباقية تأتى*



سيزار قال:


> عشان تقوليلى الى خدته القرعه ... ممكن سؤال مين ....... جيبتى منين كلمه قرعه دى



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه مسمعتش المثل ده خلاص 
ده انت شاعر حتى يا سيزار 
خلاص علشان تعرف انى طيبة بس...
اللى أخدته الصلعة.... هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تمشى معاك دى بدل القرعة :smile01
ليك تعليقات..:act23:​


----------



## مرمر مرمورة (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: رد رئيسة حزب النساء ج1... ولسه الباقية تأتى*

متنساس يا سيزار ان النساء قاومونعن الرجال ووراء كل رجل عظيم امراة وللولا المراة مكانش يبقى فى عظماء فى العالم يعنى انتو من غيرنا ولا حاجة
ميرسى يا مرمر على نصايحك 
معلش اصل الرجالة مبيجوش الا كدة 
يلا هما الا جبوة لنفسهم بقى


----------



## سيزار (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: رد رئيسة حزب النساء ج1... ولسه الباقية تأتى*



مرمر مرمورة قال:


> متنساس يا سيزار ان النساء قاومونعن الرجال ووراء كل رجل عظيم امراة وللولا المراة مكانش يبقى فى عظماء فى العالم يعنى انتو من غيرنا ولا حاجة
> ميرسى يا مرمر على نصايحك
> معلش اصل الرجالة مبيجوش الا كدة
> يلا هما الا جبوة لنفسهم بقى



--------------------------------
ادا ......... عضوه جديده هنا ....... طيب انتى من الحزب ولا ايه احنا مش عارفين يعنى .. اصلك رئيسه الحزب مهرجله حزبكم مش عارفين مين هنا ومين هناك ..
وتعالى هنا 
انا منكرش ان وارء كل رجل عظيم امرأة منكرش كدا ... ذى برضه 
وراء كل مصيبه ابحث عن المرأه .. دا بند من بنود علم البحث الجنائى ..
وشكرا لمشاركتك معانا حقيقى 
وسليملى على الحزب ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: رد رئيسة حزب النساء ج1... ولسه الباقية تأتى*



مرمر مرمورة قال:


> متنساس يا سيزار ان النساء قاومونعن الرجال ووراء كل رجل عظيم امراة وللولا المراة مكانش يبقى فى عظماء فى العالم يعنى انتو من غيرنا ولا حاجة
> ميرسى يا مرمر على نصايحك
> معلش اصل الرجالة مبيجوش الا كدة
> يلا هما الا جبوة لنفسهم بقى



ميرسى ليكى يا مرمورة على كلامك :yahoo:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: رد رئيسة حزب النساء ج1... ولسه الباقية تأتى*



سيزار قال:


> --------------------------------
> ادا ......... عضوه جديده هنا ....... طيب انتى من الحزب ولا ايه احنا مش عارفين يعنى .. اصلك رئيسه الحزب مهرجله حزبكم مش عارفين مين هنا ومين هناك ..
> وتعالى هنا
> انا منكرش ان وارء كل رجل عظيم امرأة منكرش كدا ... ذى برضه
> ...



وبعدين فى عمكم سيزار ده بقى يابنات...
يا سيزار يا عزيزى أنا قولتلك قبل كده وبقولك انا مش محتاجة أعمل حزب زيك كده 
ولا محتاجة حد يساعدنى ويقولى أعملى زيك بردوا 
كفاية عليكم مرمر بس يابنى :t30::t30:
بس اللى يستحمـــــــــــل بقى...​


----------



## سيزار (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: رد رئيسة حزب النساء ج1... ولسه الباقية تأتى*



marmar_maroo قال:


> وبعدين فى عمكم سيزار ده بقى يابنات...
> يا سيزار يا عزيزى أنا قولتلك قبل كده وبقولك انا مش محتاجة أعمل حزب زيك كده
> ولا محتاجة حد يساعدنى ويقولى أعملى زيك بردوا
> كفاية عليكم مرمر بس يابنى :t30::t30:
> بس اللى يستحمـــــــــــل بقى...​



لا ياست الكل محتاجه تعملى حزب طبعا ويكون منظم لتحقيق اراء متكامله وتنتهى على فم واحد من اعضاء الحزب 
معنى كدا يا ست مرمر ان الاراء بتاعت اعضاء يعنى مش عجباكى او مستهينا بيها .. وفكره ياعنى انك انتى صح وتنظرى الى الموضوع من وجهه نظرك فقط .. دا كلام برضه يا عاقله يا راسيه يا بنت الاصول.. فكرى شويا وجاوبى على نفسك ادينا ححنا مهام كل عضو عندنا..
يوحنا نصر ( المتحدث الرسمى للحزب )
روكىىىىىىى ( مراقب عام لجميع مشاركتكم)
الملك العقرب ( امين الصندوق)
ولسه الباقيه تأتى والقافله تسير بنظام واضح وصريح وله اهدافه :spor2::spor2:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: رد رئيسة حزب النساء ج1... ولسه الباقية تأتى*



سيزار قال:


> لا ياست الكل محتاجه تعملى حزب طبعا ويكون منظم لتحقيق اراء متكامله وتنتهى على فم واحد من اعضاء الحزب
> معنى كدا يا ست مرمر ان الاراء بتاعت اعضاء يعنى مش عجباكى او مستهينا بيها .. وفكره ياعنى انك انتى صح وتنظرى الى الموضوع من وجهه نظرك فقط .. دا كلام برضه يا عاقله يا راسيه يا بنت الاصول.. فكرى شويا وجاوبى على نفسك ادينا ححنا مهام كل عضو عندنا..
> يوحنا نصر ( المتحدث الرسمى للحزب )
> روكىىىىىىى ( مراقب عام لجميع مشاركتكم)
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اشهدوا يا بنــــــــــــــــات سيزار عايز يطلعنى غلطانة وخلاص
وبعدين مين اللى قالك ان ردود البنات مش عجبانى انا بس خايفة عليكم فى النهاية هههههههههههههه
الحكاية كلها ثقة بالنفس :yahoo: مش أكتر بس لو البنات عايزين يشتركوا اهلاااااااااااا بيهم هينوروا الموضوع بس ابقوا خالى بالكم على نفسكم 
سلملى على القافلة يا زعيم ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: رد رئيسة حزب النساء ج1... ولسه الباقية تأتى*

*لو البنات عاوزين يشتركوا 
ههههههههههههههههههه
هما فين البنات دول ما سابوكى لوحدك 
وخافوا على نفسهم علشان واثقين فيكى قوى 
انك هتوديهم ورا الشمس يا قمر
وسليميلى على الحزب بتاعكم​*


----------



## سيزار (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: رد رئيسة حزب النساء ج1... ولسه الباقية تأتى*

مش هتعرف تسلم على الحزب يا يوحنا
عارف ليه
اصلك سمعت انها وقعت على اديها وهى بنضف المطبخ .. اتزحلقت ياعينى ووقعت على الارض على اديها وقالت ويك ويك 
وبعد كدا قامت غسلت الصحون بأيد وحده والصحن التانى مسكاه ببقها 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماتسلمليش على الحزب


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: رد رئيسة حزب النساء ج1... ولسه الباقية تأتى*



سيزار قال:


> مش هتعرف تسلم على الحزب يا يوحنا
> عارف ليه
> اصلك سمعت انها وقعت على اديها وهى بنضف المطبخ .. اتزحلقت ياعينى ووقعت على الارض على اديها وقالت ويك ويك
> وبعد كدا قامت غسلت الصحون بأيد وحده والصحن التانى مسكاه ببقها
> ...



*ما هى دى اخرت اللى يعمل نفسه بيعرف يعمل كل حاجة لما انتى ما بتعرفيش تدخلى المطبخ بتدخليه ليه اتهدى بقى وشوفى لك قطة ربيها 
نونونونونونوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو​*


----------



## سيزار (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: رد رئيسة حزب النساء ج1... ولسه الباقية تأتى*

اخى يوحنا الحزب بتاعهم وقع شكله الزعيما طارت بيقولك هههههههههههههههههههههه خايفه تخش المنتدى مننا 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه كسبنا المعركه زابتداء العد التنازلى للفوز


----------



## losivertheprince (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: رد رئيسة حزب النساء ج1... ولسه الباقية تأتى*

*سلام المسيح 
نعلن فوز الرجاله بالحرب واحتلال الرجال لموضوع 
يالا يامينز 
عايزين نحط يافطة هنا ونكتب عليها : 
خدي ديلك في سناناك وارحلي سريعآ 
ههههههههههه الله عليكم  *​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: رد رئيسة حزب النساء ج1... ولسه الباقية تأتى*



سيزار قال:


> اخى يوحنا الحزب بتاعهم وقع شكله الزعيما طارت بيقولك هههههههههههههههههههههه خايفه تخش المنتدى مننا
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه كسبنا المعركه و ابتدا العد التنازلى للفوز






*يا سيزو ما انت عارف من زمان انهم لو وقفوا على دماغهم ما يعرفوش يعملوا حاجة من غير وجود راجل بس هما كدة بيقاوحوا فى الحاجة و بعد كدة يرجعوا يعيطوا
هههههههههههههههههههههه​*

:mus13: :mus13: :mus13: 
:fun_lol::fun_lol:
:new6:​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: رد رئيسة حزب النساء ج1... ولسه الباقية تأتى*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح
> نعلن فوز الرجاله بالحرب واحتلال الرجال لموضوع
> يالا يامينز
> عايزين نحط يافطة هنا ونكتب عليها :
> ...





*احب اوضح لسيادتك حاجة يا برنس 
ديلهم اتقطع و سنانهم اتكسرت 
و الله اعلم رجليهم هتشيلهم ولا لأ بعد الهزيمة النكراء
وما تنساش تسلملى على الزعيمة الهاربة​*
:smil15: :smil15: :smil15:

:spor22::spor22:​


----------

